# filter issues. superfish external 4sp



## Mitch (22 Sep 2010)

i have some issues with my canister filter its a superfish aqua pro 4sp or was called nr4 on plantedbox where i bought it. 

Well its bought 6months or less old and its noisy as hell. Always seems to be sucking air and the flow rate has dropped dramatically also the valves on the in and out are leaking (again) i know this probably happened as its been transported quite a bit when i moved houses. 

But any advice for making the filter quieter and stop sucking air would be appreciated

thank 
mitch


----------



## Nick16 (22 Sep 2010)

sucking air is a harder problem to solve, you need to work out where its sucking the air from and then either replace the part/seal or post up your problem. 

noise wise, you can sit the filteron something flat and cushy, like a folded towel, off cut of carpet etc to reduce some of the vibrations.


----------

